# Canadians Buried in Arlington National Cemetery



## bigcletus (16 Jan 2011)

I am a member of Veterans Canada m/c club. In May we plan a run to Washington, DC to take part in Rolling Thunder.  I have proposed while there we visit Arlington to pay respects to the Canadians buried there, including the US Medal of Honor winners.  I have also proposed we bring a bit of Cdn soil to place on the grave, a few grains - a bit of home for the guys.  I have looked on the Arlington web site however cannot find a database of names nor locations of the interred (this surprised me as I'm sure that is the number 1 question for all visitors). Does anyone know where I can find this info ??

Thanks


----------



## JMesh (16 Jan 2011)

First off, let me say that I think this is a great idea for a tribute.

I wasn't able to do a search based on any countries of origin, but I did find the US Nationwide Gravesite Locator run by the US Department of Veterans Affairs. http://gravelocator.cem.va.gov/j2ee/servlet/NGL_v1

Hope this is of some assistance.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jan 2011)

You do know that any sort of organic material i.e. soil, plants and animals are tightly regulated to prevent the spread of invasive species and toxins. You may want to contact the CBSA as you might find yourself in trouble for your innocent act.


----------



## bigcletus (16 Jan 2011)

JMESH, thanks...that's a great help.  I've also put out feelers to the cdn embassy in DC..I'm sure we are not the first to look for Canucks there.


----------



## cdn medal of honor (13 Sep 2011)

What replies did you get from the Cdn Embassy or elsewhere re Cdns buried at Arlington?

At my reuqest in July of 05 the Cdn Ambassador to the US  held  a wreath ceremony at 9 of the graves of Cdn Medal of Honor  recipients buried there.

There are probably a few dozen Cdns buried there in total .


----------



## cupper (13 Sep 2011)

There is actually a Cross of Sacrifice located in Arlington, up near the Amphitheater behind the Tombs of the Unknowns, dedicated to Canadians who served with US Forces during WWII.

According to the Commonwealth Graves Commission any cemetery with more than 40 graves of soldiers from the Commonwealth is eligible to have a Cross of Sacrifice erected on the site. For cemeteries with over 1000 graves will have a Stone of Remembrance.


----------



## bigcletus (14 Sep 2011)

This is what the embassy has on record:

Pte R.J. Watt Section 15, Grave Number 5
Spr T Dalton Section 18, Grave Number 4576
LT W Strong Section 3, Grave Number 4113
LAC F. Rash, Jr Section 6 Grave Number 9325


----------



## mariomike (14 Sep 2011)

bigcletus said:
			
		

> This is what the embassy has on record:
> 
> Pte R.J. Watt Section 15, Grave Number 5



Bio:
http://www.arlingtoncemetery.net/rjwatt.htm


----------

